# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  5 axis machine?

## Jon

Is anybody out there working / experimenting with a 5 axis machine?  Is extruding on a vertical or semi-vertical surface even possible?

----------


## Eddie

Wish I could help more.  I do know there are a few multi axis printers out there, and yes I do believe it is possible!

----------


## KDog

I would think that with a 3d printer you would want to hold the print head in the vertical position and add two different rotations to the bed.  Interesting to think about.

----------


## Jo1212

There are 6 axis delta printers:

http://www.3ders.org/articles/201310...d-printer.html

----------


## Jon

Found another multi-axis printer:
http://www.3ders.org/articles/201310...-surfaces.html

----------


## dizzymonk

Do you mean something like this?

This prints clay that seems to defy gravity.

http://www.mataerial.com/

----------


## RedSox2013

What is the main advantage of multi-axis?  Speed?

----------


## REPRAPSQUAD

We are  currently working on a 5axis 3D printer but most the info won't be released for a little while. The final version should be ready for Makers Fair next year.

----------


## 3dman

I would think that multiple axis printers would be faster as well as able to print at certain angles more smoothly, so that the finished product is more perfected.

----------


## Dfarms

this is pretty much 5d printing right here, all you need to do is have a way to tilt the bed. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8eqSQNAyro

----------

